# Photo Awards .. Can We Beat Facebook?



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi folks, I've recently submitted one of my photos from Myanmar to the Photo Awards 2011 held by 1x.com photo website. I almost forgot about it but they sent me a reminder about the submission deadline. To my surprise, there will also be 11 People's Choice Awards, decided by a public vote…

They directly suggest that "it's a good idea to share your photos on Facebook or in other social media". Since I'm not very active on Facebook and photography is still just my hobby I cannot compete with some photographers who have thousands of followers on Facebook. So I thought… why not share it with my friends here on the LJ "social media" 

*If you'd like to help me, all you have to do is to click on this link and if you like my photo click on the VOTE button on that page.*

To make it even more interesting, I decided to reward one of the voters (random draw) with the medium size print (Dimensions: 34×51cm, Price: 99.00€) of this photo. To be eligible for the random draw you have to vote and then post a short comment on this thread. I will pick the winner after the end of the Photo Awards.

Thanks for your help!

EDIT

Here's photo description from my flickr page as requested in some comments:

--
Spectacular Bagan was one of our next stops in Myanmar. Bagan was the ancient capital of several ancient kingdoms in Burma and is located on the eastern bank of the Irrawaddy River. The ruins of Bagan cover an area of 42 square km. The majority of its buildings were built in the 11th century to 13th century. It is estimated that as many as 13,000 temples and stupas once stood on this 42 square km plain in central Myanmar, and Marco Polo once described Bagan as a "gilded city alive with tinkling bells and the swishing sounds of monks' robes". Approximately 2,200 remain today, in various states of disrepair.

Hot air balloons are flying over Bagan every morning. We've seen five balloons total that day. The flight is relatively short (around 1 hour) because the air is not cold enough when sun rises above the horizon in Myanmar. Watching them flying slowly in the silent morning was a nice experience too.
--


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Done. I think LJs has some of the best photography around; better than many photography websites, ironically enough


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Voted and I must say very nice. I have a friend that is a professional photographer and he sends me pics he's taken and this is every bit as good as his. Good luck!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Martin: A fantastic photo. I voted.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You are cheating, but I voted anyway.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

DOne.

Nice one Martin. Been looking into some random photos there. Taugh contest.

Good luck on this one!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

voted!


----------



## B0b (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a great painting, when will you be posting your photo?

Seriously, I agree with Bertha that we have some amazing photograph skills on display, but sadly I am not included in the talent pool. I'd love to see a tutorial for photographing woodwork, as I've never been able to showcase my work well this way.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Voted. Sweet Pic. Where were you when you took it? IN a hot air balloon as well?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Awesome picture. Is this one of those vote every day deals or just once?


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

done!

it's weird that you can just vote without registering, i hope that doesn't leave the door open to fraud.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful photo, just to have seen that is amazing!
You are a wonderful gangster, hope you win, the photo are world class.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Of course we can beat Facebook. Nice photo!

Voted.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

What's Facebook?
this photo is really cool Martin, like something from a fantasy movie film.
Sort of hard to even imagine being there it's so pretty and eerie all at the same time.
No need to even look at the other photos, I found my winner vote.
I hope you win.
Mark


----------



## MedicineMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful Photo! Gladly voted. Where/when was this made?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have Voted!*

*What a HOT Photo!*

Beautiful landscape with trees, grass, unique buildings, what could be a gentle fog, and Balloons!
... now if those balloons are Hot Air balloons, the fog-like setting just might be Steam created by the balloons! LOL
... (kidding really… I think it's fog)...

*Those Balloons really set the photo OFF… really COOL… or, maybe I should say HOT!* LOL

Thank you for allowing us to see it and to VOTE! I think you will be right up there!
I hope you WIN! Looks great to me!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool photo! I bet the experience was awesome! I voted! Good luck!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Great image. Deserves to win.


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful photograph - you have my vote!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Voted! You may be new to photograph, but your picture is very professional looking. You captured the beauty of the moment. It makes me want to visit this place.
Good luck. -Don


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Voted. Beautiful pic!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Vote early and often. Nice pic. It deserves to win on its own.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Done.
How often can you vote?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the votes and kind words!

I think anybody can vote just once.

And here's photo description from my flickr page as requested in some comments:

--
Spectacular Bagan was one of our next stops in Myanmar. Bagan was the ancient capital of several ancient kingdoms in Burma and is located on the eastern bank of the Irrawaddy River. The ruins of Bagan cover an area of 42 square km. The majority of its buildings were built in the 11th century to 13th century. It is estimated that as many as 13,000 temples and stupas once stood on this 42 square km plain in central Myanmar, and Marco Polo once described Bagan as a "gilded city alive with tinkling bells and the swishing sounds of monks' robes". Approximately 2,200 remain today, in various states of disrepair.

Hot air balloons are flying over Bagan every morning. We've seen five balloons total that day. The flight is relatively short (around 1 hour) because the air is not cold enough when sun rises above the horizon in Myanmar. Watching them flying slowly in the silent morning was a nice experience too.
--


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Voted… Awesome pic!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw this masterpiece a while back on Facebook and was knocked out by it. It's absolutely stunning! You have the Yorkshire vote.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

you got my vote Martin. WOW! what a gr8 shot.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Voted - impressive photo. If you haven't looked at Martin's Flickr page, you should!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I voted for it and it is beautiful. Very mystical imagery.
Thanks Martin.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

There you go Martin. Nice picture, you have a good eye.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

That's an awesome photo. I like the silhouette of the balloons, and the the way they are pointing earthward as the buildings that are on the ground are pointing up.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Great photo Martin.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Voted for your photo. That would look really great in one of my custom frames!!!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, just wow…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what a beautiful picture martin, it reminded me of the ballons we use to see when in alaska, just think how much better that trip would have been with me lugging the equipment…lol….....


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Voted. Wish I could travel to places like that. Great photo.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I voted !!
Love this photo, it has a certain eerie feel about it.
Looks like it was a once in a lifetime shot !!

Lisa


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic photo. Voted


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

done


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Voted. Thats a fantastic picture. Great job Martin !!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Done!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

done…just amazing photo…traveling in Myanamar--would love to hear about it…just beautiful….I live in the Napa Valley and we have balloons flying overhead every morning…but I have not been up in one yet…


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Voted..Incredible photo!!


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Great shot … and I voted for it.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just voted. Looked at your other photos. Very very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Liked it , clicked it, good luck .


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

+1 - that is definitely an award worthy photo Martin, a real beauty. nice capture!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Martin * 
can´t shuffel forward to your picture its only the pictures on the front 
that circulate :-(

Dennis


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Almost unreal , Martin ! 
Such a great photo…love to have a copy hanging on my wall : )*

*Now it is the background on my computer : )*


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Voted. What a view.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Voted. Hope you win!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

great shot martin

your picture skills
are up there
with your computer skills

well done


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

The ballons and building are amazing! Heck the whole picture is awesome!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Beautiful picture, I voted, hope it takes first prize.
Jack*


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice work Martin. You're travels take you to some interesting places.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Done


----------



## mahadevwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Voted, We are are friend always standup with LJ friend


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You've got my vote, good luck and nice pic.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Martin, stunning photograph!

The color and lighting is just superb! I think the juxtaposition of the symmetrical round shaped balloons in the lighter background against the non-symmetrical randomly shaped bushes in the darker foreground to midground is a quite pleasing contrast of patterns. The additional repetition in the puncturing of the hazily lit sky area by the spires of the temples also adds interests and a bit of tension.

Good eye!


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photo with us.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW- great photo. I didn't mind voting for it after I saw how nice it was!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I liked it and voted for it (you) ;-)


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job Martin…..... I voted for you… Tks for letting us know..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the photo, *Martin*. It has a certain quiet and subtle quality about it that I'm not sure how to describe. I've never gone to this site so I don't know how to vote and I'm going to the shop to carve. However, after a while I'll check it out and see how to vote. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

voted. good luck.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice photo! and yes I voted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Facebook?
What's Facebook?


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you sure your an amateur photographer? Amazing photo! You definitely have my vote.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Beutiful photo Martyn…....Voted !


----------



## workahalick (Sep 11, 2011)

Some times capturing photos like that just happen at a short moment, You have my vote.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Bagan really is a very *very* special place, isn't it 
You'll notice my avatar is a Bagan temple too.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful shot !

Got my vote to..2..too..

Hmmmm


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

Voted very nice I now have a new place to put on my bucket-list!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great photo, I voted! I like to see that depth of field! I really appreciate the landscape.

I was at the Canadian Balloon Races a number of years ago, where I shot what I thought were some fantastic photos, sold a few of them, but the experience is amazing. It is breathtaking to see all the different balloons in the air at once and as you mentioned, without a lot of noise.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted! It is a really awesome photo!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fantastic photo!

Voted!!!*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

voted


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Really nice Martin. I love the color shift and the balloons add an interesting contrast to the sharp edges of the buildings emerging from within the trees.

Good luck in the contest. I hope my vote helps!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all votes and nice words.. you made my Sunday


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Done…. nice pict!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

That photo is surreal. Great job Martin.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Can I just right click on the photo and make my own prints? (Just kidding!)

*Also, EVERYONE do me a favor: click over to the Charles Niel vs Stumpy Nubs contest thread and help judge the boxes! Then come back here and continue your discussion with the warm inner feeling of having done another good deed…*


----------



## Gonecrazy (Jun 23, 2011)

ahhhhhh looks like a beautiful place to sit back and drink a nice hot cup of tea and enjoy the view …

Voted

good luck…


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I voted…Good Luck Martin.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess it keeps track of your vote, as every time I go back to the image it says "you voted."


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I voted. I guess we can't vote multiple times. As mentioned already, everytime I go back, it says You voted. Very nice picture. Looking through your Flickr pics, you have many pictures that deserve an honourable mention. Good job.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

finely voted 

Dennis


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Martin nice take. Some details would be nice. Where was this, f, exp etc. What are those structures? They seem to repeat to infinity.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

That Pic is so AWESOME! I'm in. Voted and did a like of the FB page. Cool site


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice photograph!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I voted - great photo Martin!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

It is like the predawn with the mist rising and I really like the domes comming up from the trees and mist
Wish you the Best
Arlin


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Voted! If I get to travel 1/10 of the places you do, I'll be a happy man.. Your shots of New Zealand are epic.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

voted, Nice shots… a very intriguing color combination… Hope you win… me too so that I can make a beautiful frame for it. Thanks,


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just voted…man, that is an amazing shot. The subject matter is perfect.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very Cool Photo! You got my vote!

Jeff


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I voted. What an incredible shot!


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Martin yes you get my vote.
Spent a few days in Pagan, as it was known then, in the early eighties. One of the most unreal / surreal places I have ever been. Had a couple of mornings like this walking around in the stillness among the thousands of ruins catching snatches of prayers and music. Do they still have a problem with those mangy half wild dogs everywhere.

You capture it perfectly I love it. I remember climbing a few of those crumbling temples and just sitting in awe.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just got an email that voting ends on December 1st. Thanks for all your support so far


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Done, beautiful photo, Martin.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I voted for you ,Martin…..........Jim


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ooops, I totally forgot about this  The awards are long over. You can see the results here.

The winning comment is #13 (suggested by random.org) and that's mafe. Congrats.

Thanks for all the votes.

P.S. I have launched a new photo brand together with my wife last week. Feel free to check it out and like us if you like our photography. Here's the link.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the update Martin 
congrats to Mads

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Martin,
I am really happy here thank you!
I also forgot it, so this was a extra surprise.
We usually say that 13 is a bad number - this time I guess not!
So proud and happy to get one of your photos.
Best thoughts,
Mads
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

voted martin its a beautiful ,peaceful picture , you are up against some other great pictures there was so many but you got my vote, sorry didnt notice the time frame


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

This photo is exceptional!

__
https://flic.kr/p/7256357684


----------

